# Rechargement iPod Touch ?



## Vladimok (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Comment savoir si mon ipod touch se recharge bien, y a t-il un logo spécial affiché sur l'ecran de l'ipod.

A part la pile affiché au milieu de l'ecran et la connexion secteur en au a droite, y a t-il autre chose ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

En haut à droite de l'écran, tu as un indicateur de niveau de batterie. Une fois ton iPod chargé, l'indicateur doit avoir bougé (passé au vert si'l était au rouge, par exemple). Sinon il y a un problème.

Mais pendant la charge, il n'y a pas de moyen de voir si ça charge ou pas.


----------



## Vladimok (23 Juillet 2010)

Merci, mais je crois avoir trouvé le problème. Cela viens de mon chargeur qui est HS


----------



## Vladimok (23 Août 2010)

Quel difference y a t-il entre le logo ECLAIR et PRISE DE COURANT situé en haut à droite de l'ipod touch ?

Merci


----------



## Steve Jobs (24 Août 2010)

l'éclair c'est qu'il est en train de charger et la prise c'est qu'il est chargé!


----------



## Vladimok (24 Août 2010)

Steve Jobs a dit:


> l'éclair c'est qu'il est en train de charger et la prise c'est qu'il est chargé!



Merci


----------

